

Why I gave up on MS' TypeScript - hammett32
http://randomnessy.quora.com/Why-I-gave-up-on-TypeScript

======
donnfelker
That's annoying and I'd probably walk away if I encountered that out of the
box. Seems to be another silo`ing issue of dev teams in MS unfortunately. They
have folks smarty enough to fix these types of issues.

~~~
hammett32
chris ortman just pointed to me that using the lambda like syntax would
safeguard from context changes

so () => { } would work.

The compiler implied guarantee bugs me nonetheless.

